# frequent wee-ing in 3 1/2 yr old



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya
in the last week DD has been wee-ing loads..lots and lots of small trips to the toilet..most times she does go..not loads tho..on some occassions she's got upset as says she needs to go again almost as soon as she's finished washing her hands. she hasnt had a fever at all. she seems to panic if we are in a shop for instance and i say we'll have to wait a minute to find the toilet... she stands there crying and holding herself as if she's going to do it there and then! we havent had any accidents tho.. this is all totally out of character , she's been toilet trained 10 months and is very reliable and rarely has accidents.
i thought UTI so took a sample to the docs yesterday, they dipped it and said there was nothing to indicate a UTI. she's still like it today and nursery said she went to the toilet more than usual..she seems less distressed about it today..
i've been googling , like you do, and there does seem to be a condtion that presenst itself like this called Pollakiuria? never heard of it myself..and there doesnt seem to be anything you can do about it, it just gets better on its own..do you think it could be this, i dont know whether to take another sample to the docs..if she has no fever it cant be a UTI can it?
i know I am sort of answering my own questions here..just wondered if you had any wise words..

thanks
kj x


----------



## Car (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Keemjay

Sorry you haven't had a reply to your post; I have only just taken over this board and will do my best to answer the posts that are here waiting for me!  You may already have an answer to your question, do let me know how things are.

UTI would be the most likely cause but your GP has ruled that out.  A high temperature would be likely with a UTI but not definite.  There would likely be other symptoms though like pain on passing urine and possibly blood in the urine.

I hadn't heard of the condition you mentioned - Pollakiuria - but had a look at it and was thinking about 'toilet anxiety'.  Does distraction work, especially if you are at home?  Did your GP check anything else in her urine or only signs of infection?  I would get a full check up for her if this is continuing.

Good luck, Car


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks for the reply 
its still ongoing..we have been back to docs, a sample sent off and we are keeping a wee diary and a rough measure of how much she drinks..we go back on monday to docs. most days she is going 15-20 times a day..and often within 10 mins of going she says she wants to go again. if i ask her to wait a bit and explain she's just been and there wont be anything there she just gets all tearful and i just end up letting her go as she seems so upset..
we'll see what doc says on mon

kj x


----------



## Car (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi keemjay,

Glad to hear you are going back to Dr on Monday, are you finding that she is drinking more?

I'd be interested to hear how you get on.

Car


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi again
we saw the doc today and he said her sample showed some flecks of blood so they are sending her for an ultrasound scan on kidneys. he said it was prob nothing but best to check..any idea what this could be? he also said they found yeast but presuming this is quite common..she hasnt had thrush recently. i asked him about the pollakuria and he did a quick google, hadnt ever heard of it but did say it sounded possible..
she is still going the same amount..he asked me to keep a log..its bonkers sometimes 4 or 5 times an hour, sometimes a lot less, it varies so much
she isnt drinking anymore than usual btw..
will let you know the next installment!

kj x


----------



## Car (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi KJ

With the blood and the yeast it could be possible that she has an underlying infection - has GP sent specimen off to the lab? The yeast is most likely from her skin but it can enter the urinary tract and cause an infection.

Sometimes when they do the scan they inject a dye to show up the structures and any abnormalities better.

Good luck, it sounds like a rough time for both DD and you

Car x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yes the specimen went to a lab..and we've sent another off yesterday too..I'm getting good at getting samples  he didnt mention injecting dyes..he said it would just be a simple ultrasound over the skin..how do they inject the dyes 

kj x


----------



## Car (Apr 20, 2006)

Well done on getting the samples KJ - that's tricky work!

The dept you are going to may not do scans with dye as a first line investigation but if they do it's given intravenously - usually through a vein in the arm or hand.  Hope you don't have to wait too long for the scan appt.

Car x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yikes, lets hope we dont have that then 
doc said within 2 weeks so hopefully have some answers soon
will keep you informed..
thanks so much for your help
kj x


----------

